# Hymer - EBL 99 Power Supply



## 108420 (Nov 22, 2007)

This is my first post so hope this works! - I would appreciate any help in looking for the identification and supplier of connector and associated pins for Block 6 of the above power supply unit to enable connection of my solar panel.

Many Thanks


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

You need Aire and Sun. They will supply a Schauldt's 1218 solar panel regulator, comes with all the wires needed. Easy to fit.

Joe

http://www.aireandsun.co.uk/buy/45-electroblock-systems


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Ring these guys
http://www.aandncaravanservices.co.uk/stock-list.php

looks like £7.90 plus P&P and they're cheaper than Aireandsun on everything :lol:


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Using the 1218 the solar will charge hab and engine battery

joe


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Fully agree with Techno100.


----------



## 108420 (Nov 22, 2007)

*RE Hymer EBL99 Power Supply*

Thank you everyone have contacted a and n and they can supply component parts.

I should have stated in my original post that it is the solar regulator being fed into the EBL 99 power supply and not the solar panel!

Many thanks to all, you have been extremely helpful.

Steve


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Big thank you to Techno100 for posting that link. Essential reading contained for anyone using an Electroblock. A few myths de-bunked. Also good info on batteries.

D.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

So they say a car battery is best and will give the best life?

joe


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

http://www.aandncaravanservices.co.uk/battery-technology.php
Yup the good old S5 :wink: where you have a battery selection switch, although I've never run out of power to need to use it. About £100 at Costco with 5yr warranty


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Yes but reading there battery section it looks as though they are recommending the s5 for hab battery

joe


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

But Bosch recommend the L series


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Probably the same technology but they'd have a marketing problem if they tried selling starter batteries as leisure batteries


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

its got to be easier to do warranty claim then elecsol may try them when present ones die

joe


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

No warranty issues with Costco if you're a member, they'd just swap it.
Don't even need your receipt as all your purchases are on the computer data base


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Don,t you have to be a trader to do Costco


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

No but they have criteria for membership but it's often easier and cheaper to be added as an extra card holder by someone else.
Non members can register for online shopping now and pay a 5% surcharge on prices


----------

